# Karajan Highlights



## itywltmt

For our final _Vinyl's Revenge_ of 2019, I dug deep into my record collection to share a compilation of classical hits conducted by Hebert von Karajan

According to _discogs_, my go-to source for recorded material (especially vinyl), Karajan has nearly 2000 titles to his credit, and nearly 400 of those fall under "compilations". As I glanced through the titles, we can find Karajan compilation albums on many of the well-known labels, and quite a few on DG with the Berlin Philharmonic.

There is nothing particularly remarkable about today's vinyl share, likely picked up nearly 40 years ago in a bargain bin…The four works featured were in some cases recorded several times throughout the years and the resulting album is quite satisfying. An appropriate Christmas present!








*Franz LISZT (1811-1886)*
_Les Préludes_, S.97 
Hungarian Rhapsody in C Sharp minor, S.359 no. 2

*Pyotr Ilyich TCHAIKOVSKY (1840-1893)*
_Capriccio Italien_, Op, 45 [TH 47]

*Johann STRAUSS II (1825-1899)*
_An der schönen, blauen Donau_ (The Beautiful Blue Danube), Op.314

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conducting

Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2545 010
Format: Vinyl, LP, Compilation
Released: 1974

Details - https://www.discogs.com/Berlin-Philharmonic-Orchestra-Karajan-Highlights-Volume-1/release/3941329

_YouTube_- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SHqMnMsjiRBDx_pzfth77AQ


----------

